# Mom not feeding baby



## DebiTOP (Jun 18, 2002)

My pigeon hatched an egg last night and she didn't feed the baby at all during the day today. I am using a small (tuberculin) syringe to feed the baby, but I am still trying to figure out why Mom isn't doing this. It's her first hatched egg. She sat on it for about 19 days. I know how do feed the baby, and am willing to do this. I can also set up a feeding system like the ones that the baby slurps up food. I don't think that will work on one this young though. The baby doesn't peep or anything yet. 

Any ideas?

Debi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*mama bird*



DebiTOP said:


> My pigeon hatched an egg last night and she didn't feed the baby at all during the day today. I am using a small (tuberculin) syringe to feed the baby, but I am still trying to figure out why Mom isn't doing this. It's her first hatched egg. She sat on it for about 19 days. I know how do feed the baby, and am willing to do this. I can also set up a feeding system like the ones that the baby slurps up food. I don't think that will work on one this young though. The baby doesn't peep or anything yet.
> Any ideas?
> Debi



Hi Debi,

You didn't mention if she had a mate or not, or how old she is? Sometimes they don't quite get it right the first time, if she is a young bird. If there is no mate, that may stress her and cause her to lose interest. The mate will take turns feeding the baby also.

I have a mother pigeon who abandoned her babies becuase the mate had left her. 

They don't really peep the first day or two.

Do you have another pair who could take over feeding and caring the baby?

Please check our PIGEON DAILY section and look at the RESOURCE forum as that has alot of great information on different methods of feeding as well as formulas for hatchlings as well as older youngsters. 

Thank you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Treesa and all,

Debi's pigeon is her beloved pet, Coco. Debi was given a couple of fertile eggs for Coco to incubate in the hopes that Coco's wish to be a Mom could come true. Coco doesn't have a mate (aside from Debi), and Debi has no other pigeons. 

I'm not sure why Coco isn't trying to feed the baby. I originally thought it was because the timing was off and that she hadn't had time to start producing crop milk. I now see that timing shouldn't be a problem since Coco had been sitting for about 19 days. Perhaps Coco just doesn't know what to do since she has been raised by herself as a beloved pet for all her life.

Hopefully Debi and Coco can share the mothering duties with Debi doing the feeding and Coco doing the rest.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck to Debi and Coco both! And congratulations.


----------



## DebiTOP (Jun 18, 2002)

*Update*

Well, the baby tolerated two syringe feedings this evening. Since I hand raised Coco, I'm familiar with how to do this. I'm using Kaytee Exact formula. Coco flies off to eat, drink and poop when I do this. I work nearby so I can come home every three hours to fill the wee crop.

Coco is trying hard to be a good mom. She sits carefully on her chick and checks on her/him (I call the chick "Shadow") by bending over and looking under. She doesn't leave unless I'm there.

I wonder if she'll get the idea of feeding too when the chick becomes a squeeker and starts to bug her for food. At least she knows it's important to keep baby warm.

I hope I didn't do a bad thing by giving her fertile eggs. Only one hatched, which is probably all she can handle. Her vet and I were concerned about her laying eggs every 28 days. This has been going on for nearly four years. Oh, how she guarded those eggs too.  

In any case, I love my sweet Coco, and I'll help her raise the chick too.

Debi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Debi,

Thanks for the good news update! Sounds like you and Coco are doing a fine job of mothering the little one. I suspect Coco will figure out the feeding when the chick is big enough to be really "pushy" about getting fed. I think you did a fine thing for Coco by letting her finally become a real Mom. With your help, I'm sure all will be well.

My fantails were the absolute worst with their first attempts at parenthood .. talk about clueless .. they really were.

Terry


----------



## DebiTOP (Jun 18, 2002)

*Baby Shadow is gone*

I woke up this morning and the baby was dead. Poor Coco I don't know if she accidently suffocated the baby. I suspect that because of the way I found Shadow. I guess it's not meant to be. I put a couple of wooden eggs there because she kept going back to the nest. She's sitting on them now. 

I guess it's just you and me, Coco. I love her to pieces.

Debi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. I understand how you must be feeling. I love my hand raised babies, Skye and Sonica too. They are so lovable and dependent, yet they can't handle eggs and babies. I love them more, because I understand them. 

I have noticed there seems to be a pattern with many hand raised pigeons. 

They never had a mama pigeon and dad to raise them so they actually don't have any experience or an example, you would seem to think it comes natural to them, but seems my hand raised pigeons are emotionally scared. They either quit laying on the eggs, or don't feed the babies and they were abandoned by their mom cause the dad wasn't around, so that was a bad example.

Sending comforting thoughts and good wishes your way.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Debi, I am sorry that you and Coco lost the baby! My condolences!

Sending hugs to you and Coco. My best to you both!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Yesterday I lost my baby pigeon , he died while I was trying to help him. 
He was to small and weak to make it . 
I am sorry , my condolence to you too. 
Karla


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Condolences to Debi and Coco for the loss of the little one. And condolences also to Karla for the loss of her baby pij too.  

Michelle


----------



## DebiTOP (Jun 18, 2002)

*Coco's history*

Coco is a hand raised pigeon. She and I had no choice about that arrangement, as she was orphaned as a little chick. She's been with me four over four years now, living uncaged in my apartment. She has other birds to be around, and enjoys the bunnies and guinea pig too. She sleeps with me on my pillow. At first I was trying not to domesticate her, but she became so attached to me. She is very smart, outside of her obvious lack of sense about being a mom bird. Instead, she is a good friend to me, and I guess that's where we'll stay. I take her to the vet's twice a year for check ups, so if she ever did develop problems, we'd catch them quickly.

Debi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Debi, it must have been a terrible shock to you and so distressing for Coco.

As she didn't feed the chick I was wondering whether slipping a little fluffy chick like those that they sell at Easter under her could help her?

Cynthia


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

arnieismybaby said:


> Condolences to Debi and Coco for the loss of the little one. And condolences also to Karla for the loss of her baby pij too.
> 
> Michelle


Thank you Michelle. 
Karla


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry little Shadow didn't make it. Sending big hugs to you and Coco.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Debi. It's so hard when you do everything you (and Coco) can and then it still doesn't work out.  I hope you both have a better day and it's not too sad on you. Here's a big hug from me and my flock.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

DebiTOP said:


> She doesn't leave unless I'm ther Her vet and I were concerned about her laying eggs every 28 days. This has been going on for nearly four years. Oh, how she guarded those eggs too.
> Debi


HI DEBI, Sorry about your loss,but there a couple of things that I would like to point out,in the hope that it may help some one else later.The first thing is the concern over the laying of eggs. Believe me that this concern is unwarrented as she would keep laying until she dried up,I have hens in my loft that have reach that age where they do not lay any longer, and they are happy and healthy. The other thing I would like to point out is you said that she did not leave the egg unless you were there well she is bonded to you and she expected you to sit the eggs I am not joking she looks at you as her mate. To often we don't think like the bird and I feel that this leads to problems.What I have said is not meant to criticize it meant to help others in the future. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> The other thing I would like to point out is you said that she did not leave the egg unless you were there well she is bonded to you and she expected you to sit the eggs I am not joking she looks at you as her mate. To often we don't think like the bird and I feel that this leads to problems.What I have said is not meant to criticize it meant to help others in the future. GEORGE


This is very valid point, because if she is laying eggs in the first place, then you have to be the object of her affection, and she considers you her mate.

However, I have two hand raised pet pigeons that are mated, and they still can't get it right, they lose interest in the eggs quickly,because I believe they are not your normal average pigeon, they have emotional issues.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

It's so hard to lose a baby bird... It's even harder after they've opened their eyes. At least the baby had two loving parents - you and Coco, even if Coco didn't know exactly how to raise the baby. It's all in the thought! Sending soothing thoughts your way. Good luck with your lovely Coco.


----------

